# Vitamin info



## Greif (Feb 7, 2016)

A lot of good info here

http://www.doctoryourself.com


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

*Vitamin/Mineral info...gotta have it...*



Greif said:


> A lot of good info here
> http://www.doctoryourself.com


I have that stored away on the external HDD......along with a lot of others. It's a good idea for ALL "Preppers" to store these things on their computers HDD or external HDD's.....don't just store the "site url," the Internet will go down right along with other forms of communication. *Download the PDF's, etc., and store them on your HDD's.*

Medical and first aid info is an absolute *"must have"*, you're not going to be able to run down to the local clinic, or whatever, in a SHTF situation!!! 

Here are a few, there are MANY MORE........

http://survivalcache.com/survival-nutrition/

http://www.preventive-health-guide.com/vitamins-and-minerals.html

https://www.drugs.com/pdr/


----------



## Greif (Feb 7, 2016)

How do you store an entire site like that?
Thx


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

Greif said:


> How do you store an entire site like that?
> Thx


To store the web site itself, just right click on the web site's url, copy it, and paste it on a word document (which you can use for a list of sites). But if the web goes down, that's not gonna help you. You need to download the articles, or pdf's, themselves to your computer. To do that just copy the page, and right click, then click on "save as", or, "save to," whichever option it asks for, depending on what word processor you are using, and your file folders should automatically pop up, choose where you want to store it (video, documents, whatever), and hit "save," and it will download automatically to that folder/file. Then before you leave the site, check your file/folder to make sure it downloaded OK, and that it's there. If you need a more detailed explanation, get a local person that is computer savvy and have them show you how to do it.....sometimes it is a lot easier to be "shown," than just "told!!"

When you get to a site that has the article, or PDF, *do not just copy the url and store that.....if the web goes down, your outta luck..... you have to copy/download the document itself to your computer's hard drive or an external hard drive, in order to save it.*

Hope that helps, I'm not very good at "explaining things" like this....if someone else wants to wade in here, feel free to do so!!!


----------



## Greif (Feb 7, 2016)

Got it, each page (or PDFs etc) need to be saved

Is there a list of other good sites to save also

Thanks


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

Greif said:


> Got it, each page (or PDFs etc) need to be saved . Is there a list of other good sites to save also? Thanks


Type into your Google search bar (or Bing, or DuckDuckGo) the following:
<vitamins and minerals for survivalists> and you'll come up with about a zillion pages listed with that info. Or just click on this link:

https://www.google.com/search?q=vit...ome..69i57.17113j0j8&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8
:wave:


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Dw &Dd swear by Juice plus.
Juice Plus is a multi-level sale plan that sale whole food in pill form.
It has more research then any program like it.
I take it when she gives it to me.
But they claim it has changed their life.
I take cinnamon every day.


----------

